# Delivery Etiquette. Does it exist?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I never use people’s driveways. I made only two exceptions: both very long curvy ones; in one case the customer specifically instructed me to. In the other case (yesterday), it was a long driveway leading from a very busy road with virtually no shoulder; you couldn’t even see the house behind the trees. I made that call and I still feel bad, though it wasn’t a fancy house in a fancy community. I just felt it was dangerous not to.

That same night went to another long driveway, but that was fancy, had shoulders, quiet residential area - I schlepped, as usual.

Was I right to pull in? It’s really bothering me still. How do you deal with similar situations?

Also, are there any other Laws of Etiquette in Delivery that I have yet to discover? I’m a lifelong office rat, this is all new to me.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I did delivery one summer for Instacart. My wife worked with me as my co-shopper (not actually allowed). I always schlepped all the groceries from the car to the front door. When my wife went out on her own working her own Instacart account I got her a large cooler with wheels so she could more easily get groceries over distances and up stairs. For whatever reason she said she never used it as a wagon but just as a cooler to keep cold stuff cold. But I still think it was a good idea. There are also collapsible wagons and other wheeled options available. I just thought the wheeled cooler was the best option because it provided a dual function... cooler and wagon.

I myself always parked as close to the front door as possible. The only etiquette I ever observed was I never walked on anybody's lawn. God forbid I leave any footprints in the grass.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Are you upset if delivery people drive on your driveway?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> Are you upset if delivery people drive on your driveway?


I don’t have one to speak of - just a parking spot outside the garage. When I have people coming to do something in the house, I make sure it’s clear for them. But if a delivery person pulled in - I would be… um… how shall I put this… intrigued. 😂

I’m not sure how I’d feel if I had a longer driveway. It’s kinda why I’m asking - I don’t feel it’s appropriate.

Sure, I get there are different people - some might just shoot you, others give you a water (I’ve heard). I’m interested in what the Etiquette is. Not like I’m delivering major appliances.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I did delivery one summer for Instacart. My wife worked with me as my co-shopper (not actually allowed). I always schlepped all the groceries from the car to the front door. When my wife went out on her own working her own Instacart account I got her a large cooler with wheels so she could more easily get groceries over distances and up stairs. For whatever reason she said she never used it as a wagon but just as a cooler to keep cold stuff cold. But I still think it was a good idea. There are also collapsible wagons and other wheeled options available. I just thought the wheeled cooler was the best option because it provided a dual function... cooler and wagon.
> 
> I myself always parked as close to the front door as possible. The only etiquette I ever observed was I never walked on anybody's lawn. God forbid I leave any footprints in the grass.


You’re a baby. I have a wheeled termoelectric fridge _with freezer_ in my car and a termoelectric pizza carrier with heating.

Your wife didn’t use it ‘cause they’re bulky and add weight. And they’re terrible on stairs.

And I agree - lawn is a no-no. Unless it’s sad and bald and not really a lawn, but just some dirt that’s clearly walked and driven over.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just respect people and take every situation on a 'case by case' basis.

Being respectful, is more important than a list of rules.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I never felt bad about driving into someone's driveway if I have the confirmed correct address. I used to do it when I was picking pax up too until I realized half the pax put their neighbors address in.

The main reason I don't usually go into someone's driveway is that it slows things down to back out, but if there's not curbside parking I'll definitely pull in the driveway.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I park on the street if it’s in town where it’s close to the front door. It’s easier than having to back out of the driveway. In the suburbs, I always pull into the driveway because the walk is a lot longer. It’s just more efficient.

As long as you don’t walk or drive on their grass it’s fine. If they don’t want people pulling in their driveway they shouldn’t be having food delivered.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Inside the City I deliver in I park at the curb. When in a residential suburb I many times will pull into the driveway.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

With food deliveries I'll pull into the driveway if need be. Most people don't have driveways, just a pea rock area to pull into in front of their house.

With PAX I wait in the road or on the edge of the road. If I need to turn around i ask the PAX if it is okay for me to pull in. No one has said no yet, I just feel it is proper to ask first.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Was I right to pull in? It’s really bothering me still. How do you deal with similar situations?


I think you're fine as long as you don't use their pool.

--without asking. And bring your own suit, asking to borrow one is lowbrow. 🤣


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Yesterday I had to go up someone driveway because it was a long stretch from the road but usually I avoid doing it because I wouldn’t want someone to do it to me.

Next, I always text the person when I have left the restaurant to let them know I am on my way and then text them when I am there and wish them a wonderful day.

Finally, no matter how rude anyone is just smile and say all the profanity in your car while a block away…


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I never use someone's driveway unless 

1. there is NO shoulder / place to park / it's a safety concern 

2. if its night (I hardly do nights anymore) and pitch black / no lights at all so i park / angle as much as i can and leave my lights on so i can see my way to their delivery spot. 

3. Its a HUGE order where any distance extra is a chance for spillage.... 

I don;t mind / care but I find leaving my car outside of their property makes for a faster getaway lol


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If there is no [No Trespassing] sign, I 'd drive into customer's drive way like I was invited guest.
If I was driving a car like a graduate student that leaks fluid, I certainly avoid any private driveway.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I use the driveway if it's convenient.


----------

